# Are there any funeral doom band inspired by classical



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay im waiting for the day some funeral doom band is gonna cover Gorecki ''sorrowful songs''
or some Penderecki or our good friend witold lutoslawsky(funeral music).

I Wonder if some funeral doom bands cover classical in metal rendition...
Any band allready done this so fsr, is my idea cool or it would ruin the original
classical version.

Let's hope a funeral doom band is ready this post,shawll we...

There is progressive black metal band , that are heavily inspired by classical, but what about
the doom genra, the best acts....could they pull this eventually.

Detractor of doom metal will says most doom band are not virtuoso because of loosy doom
band, but some of it has musicianship in it, i use to be a doom fan in the past and i still lisen
to some once in a while.

What about you guys , do you dig some doom bands, im asking you this because even in the metal genra doom is very marginals, not many metalheads actually like doom, because it's not fast enought or something, this riddiculeous...

But anyway to answer my question did funeral doom bands did cover of classical masterpiece of the masters?

Any true doom fan can answer this one please?


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Doom's always been my favourite metal sub-genre. I can't help you here sorry but I'd like to hear this mix.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Check out Virgin Black, a doom metal band with classical elements.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Actually, the classical guys do "doom" well in the form of Requiem Masses. There are quite a few well worth listening to, starting with famous ones by Mozart, Verdi, Brahms, Faure, and Duruflé. After you've surveyed Requiems, turn to the Passions (you know, musical settings of the writings of the evangelists: Matthew, Mark, Luke, and John -- Bach has several, all great, and there are plenty of others including wonderful examples by Telemann and even Penderecki!

Unfortunately, some of us find these funerary works more uplifting and inspiring than damning or doom laden. But ... they are still well worth a listen.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm not a huge fan of the style, but there are few bands that stick out.

This is one of the first that came to my mind -



Sonata said:


> Check out Virgin Black, a doom metal band with classical elements.


Also check out these -

Shroud of Bereavement

Rise of Avernus

Xerath

They all incorporate plenty of classical elements.


----------



## hariskar (Nov 22, 2021)

Estatic Fear
They released 2 albums:
-A Sombre Dance
-Somnium Obmutum

these are 2 of the best albums I have ever heard.


----------

